# ارجو المساعده هااااااااااااااام جدا



## elzaim2010 (2 مارس 2012)

الساده الزملاء الأفاضل 
تحيه طيبه وبعد بجد مشكورين علي المجهود الجبار الي بيتعمل في المنتدي وعلي المعلومات الغزيره الي مفيش حد بيبخل بيها علي حد جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وده بجد علم نافع ينتفع به ان شاء الله يعيش دايما بأسمكم 
ندخل في الموضوع 
انا بشتغل مهندس صيانه في مصنع لصناعه ابراج المحمول مصنع انشاءات حديده 
عندنا ماكينات cnc كتير بس طبعا بعيده عن معظم الماكينات الي هنا في المنتدي انا لحظت ان المعظم هنا بيتكلم عن ماكينات تستخدم في الحفر علي الخشب او الرخام او ماشابه ذلك 
المهم انا عندي ماكينه تقطيع باللهب كانت بتشتغل بنظام تتبع الضوء تديها رسمه وهيه بالعدسه تمشي عليها وتقطع الصاج باللهب علي الشكل المطلوب الماكينه كانت عباره عن عدد 4 بك قطعيه بيشتغلوا في نفس الوقت حصل عطل بالماكينه وطبعا علشان هيه قديمه وكروتها قديمه لانها عباره عن كميه كروت الكترونيه الماكينه توقفت تماما عن العمل وحدثت محاولات اصلاح عديده ولم تفلح فانا بفكر ازاي احول الماكينه لنظام تحكم جديد عن طريق cnc طبعا عارف ان انا هغير كتير وهغير مواتير وكدا الي انا طالبه من سيادتكم مش ازاي احول الماكينه انا طالب مساعده ازاي ابدأ افكر في التحويل 
يعني اولا استخدم انهي برنامج وايه افضل برنامج ممكن ياخد رسمه وينفذها علي طول

واستخدم مواتير سيرفوا ولا مواتير ستيبر انا ملاحظ ان الكل هنا شغال بالاستيبر موتور وده عكس جميع ماكينات الي عندي في المصنع شغاله علي مواتير سيرفوا 
يارت حضارتكم تحطوا ليا الخطوط العريضه الي ابتدي ادرسها واشوف ازي ابدأ 
علشان انا دورت كتير في القسم والمواضيع كتيره اوي ومش عارف ايه الي ممكن يفيدني في احيتاجاتي ياريت حد يساعدني في تحديد ايه المطلوب علشان ابدأ اقري واتعلم واحاول انفذ 
انا عارف انه موضوع مش سهل ومش بسيط علشان كدا عاوز اركز علي الحجات الي هتفدني وابتدي اقراها كويس علشان اتمكن منها 
عموما انا متابع معاكم وان شاء الله نوصل للمطلوب وياريت اكون مش طولت عليكم وتكونوا فهمتم قصدي والي انا اقصده 
اخوكم 
م/ محمد صلاح


----------



## elzaim2010 (3 مارس 2012)

الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين انا متاااااااااااابع معاكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الفاضل هناك حلين إن شاء الله واحد سهل ولكن قد يكون مكلف بعض الشيء والآخر أصعب من الأول ولكنه أكيد أوفر لك في التكاليف ولكن نتيجته اقل جودة واقل أداء من الأول

الحل الأسهل والأكثر تكلفة ولكن أكثر دقة وأداء هو

أن تشتري وحدة تحكم مع كروت الكنترول والمحركات كاملة وهذه الوحدات موجوده في مصر ويمكن للأخ محمود زغلول أن يحضرها لك او تسأل عنها في وسط البلد وهناك العديد من الشركات تم الاعلان عنها على الملتقى

أو تشتريها عبر الانترنت من شركة عملاقة في هذا المجال وهي شركة هيبر ثيرم Hypertherm 

الحل الثاني هو 

أن تشتري كروت التحكم والمحركات استيب موتور مع كارت الانترفيس من شركة رام الموجودة في شارع باب اللوق في الممر الضيق أمام محل النخيلي الصغير

ثم تحضر حاسب وتضع عليه برنامج الماك3 وتعده للعمل على ماكينة البلازما وستجد الكثير من الإعدادات لماكينة البلازما مع الماك3 على اليوتيوب مع بعض البحث ستجد الكثير

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 

وأي خدمه يا هندسه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 مارس 2012)

الكل شغال ستيبر هنا لأنه أسهل في التشغيل والفهم وايضا أرخص في التكاليف

وكل المطلوب من سعادتك هو شراء المحركات والدرايفرات والانترفيس والحاسب وبرنامج الماك3 وتوصيلهم مع بعض

يمكنك مطالعة المعلومات كاملة على موقع شركة آرت سوفت المنتجة لبرنامج الماك3

وقد قمت بمثل هذا العمل سابقا واستخدمت 80% من المكونات من أصل الماكينه وحولتها الى الماك3 ولم اشتري من الخارج غير كارت دريف واحد كان خاص بمحور x 

بالتوفيق يا هندسه ربنا معاك


----------



## ksmksam (3 مارس 2012)

من اي بلد


----------



## elzaim2010 (3 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لحضرتك مهندس طارق بلال علي المرور الرائع والكلمات المختصره المفيده انا دلوقتي عرفت انا اعمل ايه ابتدي اتعلم كويس الماك 3 وادرس الاستيبر من تاني والكروت كدا انا اعرف امشي في انهي مشوار ومتابع معاكم واملي في ربنا كبير وفي حضرتكم ومتاكد ان انتوا مش هتبخلوا عليا بأي حاجه 
الف مليون شكر وبالتوفيق ودايما مبدعين والي الامام 
م / محمد صلاح


----------



## elzaim2010 (3 مارس 2012)

سؤال اخر هل برنامج الماك 3 يمكنه التعامل مع المواتير السيرفو والا المواتير السيرفوا ليها قصه تانيه بخلاف المواتير الي ستيبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elzaim2010 (3 مارس 2012)

ممكن اعرف الاسباب الي تخلينا نستخدم الماك 3 بالذات مش اي برنامج تاني ومشكووووووووووورين واسفين علي الازعاج


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لأنه هو البرنامج الاسهل والأشهر والافضل والذي ستجد له دعم ومعلومات في أي مكان تذهب إليه وستجد له مستخدمين كثر هو بين برامج السي ان سي مثل الوندوز ونظم التشغيل الأخرى بس

ولكن هناك برامج كثيره مثل EMC2 و برنامج Kcam و TurboCNC و غيرهم


----------



## elzaim2010 (4 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي مهندس طارق بلال بارك الله فيك


----------



## ksmksam (7 مارس 2012)

للعلم فقط بامكانك ماتغير المحركات واللجوء للكررو ت الربط واظنها كويسها
وفي الغالب المحركات اللي عندك dc موتور


----------



## elzaim2010 (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي الفاضل واكيد هتم دراسه كل شئ ولو مفيش داعي لتغير المحركات مش هنغيرها لكن السؤال ناو مفيش رابط لتعليم برنامج ال mach 3 انا بصيت في المنتدي بس لقيت في موضوع بيتكلم عن خبايا الماك 3 وحجات ممكن تعدي علي المستخدمين مفيش حاجه من البدايه للنهايه واسف علي الازعاج ومشكوووووووووووووور ليكم


----------



## ksmksam (8 مارس 2012)

انا اتعلمت لوحدي من النت نزله وحتلاقي المانيول في كل حاجه واذا انت مابتعرف في المكن cnc ومهماتها اكيد مش حتعرف
وانتى لازم تبداء في القرائه لو سالت كم سؤال مهم مش مشكله حتلاقي الحواب 
بس غلب حالك واقراء


----------



## elzaim2010 (8 مارس 2012)

لا الحمد الله انا عندي فكره كويسه بمكن cnc وعموما انا كمان نزلت البرنامج وهشوف المونيل وربنا يسهل والله المستعان


----------

